# Ulthwe on it's way



## Argitist (Apr 29, 2008)

I figured I would make a thread on my progress on my Ulthwe army. It might be cool to watch or maybe even look over later. 

I have a lot painted already though nothing really finished. Right now my main goal is finishing up my harlies. Gah, their so much work and getting them converted and uniquely painted is a pain. I've got 2 squads of 6 and I plan to make kisses for all of the ones that don't have them in the pack. 

Pretty soon I'll post picks of them at their current state as well as a few of my whole army. 

Enjoy!!


----------



## Argitist (Apr 29, 2008)

I got some pictures, I'll get some better ones... these are kinda nasty. 










The Troupe Masters I'm working on now, the one on the right a friend did the majority of. Kinda tough to match his quality but getting there... ish










Another View, I'm going to have to redo alot on the White one (the ones I'm working on). My army's more dark (black and purple) so I think I'll try the white as grey. It's a little overpowering as it is. Then redo the back checkers when I have more patience. 










the other stuff I'm working on

Ugh... I'll take better pictures sometime...


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

The paint is nutz on these. Id love some close ups. especially on the troupe masters.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Looks fairly good to me. I would suggest putting a sheet of white paper behind the models when you take a pic. Will make the models much easier to see.


----------



## Argitist (Apr 29, 2008)

So, I changed the second Troupe Master to grey, looks lots better, but before I get picks I'm gonna do a little more cleaning.

for now, the rest of my army!!!


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Looks nice, mate.


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

har har har mabye you could give my friend some tips on painting an Ulthwe army cus his looks like crap. but urs very nice good job =)


----------



## Argitist (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks guys. I've got tomorrow off, so I'll probably be able to get a few things finished and I'll update again!! I hope to get it more often. 

I'm planning on basing soon, I've got some Autumn colored flak I'm pretty excited about but can't decide what kind of ground base I want. I was planning small piles of the Autumn colors like leaves but can't decide if I want to bottom the base in brown like dirt or green/yellow-green for grass. I'm thinking Brown with Red-Orange-Yellow piles would be good contrast to the dark Ulthwe.

And what do you think about the kisses, I'm gonna green stuff them but I can't decide to make them like spears, held in hands so all I have to do is cut the sword blades off the old models and put a kiss, or completely work the hands to fists and put the kisses on the wrists (more work but more "correct to fluff," though, sometimes following it too well is more P) boring).

Which reminds me my lgs is out of green stuff, ugh.

Edit: Ugh, couldn't resist.


----------



## Argitist (Apr 29, 2008)

Ok, so I'm taking a break from my harlies, again... (waiting for green stuff)

I've really been wanting to get some basing done, so I did, and I think it looks pretty good so far. I also have been finishing up my first squad of Dire Avengers. I gave them a light blue highlight hoping to give them a little more of their aspect colors, it's lookin pretty good. 

And lastly, My Wraithlord I'm looking so submit to the conversion contest. 









Bases!!!









Can you spot the blue?









Woo!!

Lastly. Are the First pictures onthe thread too big? I have fast internet so it's no problem for me, but it might be for some other people. Sorry, if it is I'll change them(I originally wanted to show the details, etc.)


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

it looks good can i see a pic of the wraithlord?


----------



## Argitist (Apr 29, 2008)

He's on the bottom.  (in the plate)

I'm still waiting on the green stuff to work on him, I was going to pick it up tonight, but things got in the way. Though, the shop should have gotten it in, so tomorrow I shall progress.


----------



## Argitist (Apr 29, 2008)

WIP Wraithlord!!!

Still have to tweak angles and such, but lookin pretty good. 




























Sorry about the lighting, can I pretend it's to mask it until it's actual release?


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

looking nice there,

really seems to moving with purpose.

So just the paint after the final tweeks?


----------



## Argitist (Apr 29, 2008)

Well, this is more like his frame. I still have tons of aesthetic bits to fit him with. As well, I plan to have him stocked with magnets to change guns and arms depending how I want to field him. I figure it's best to get the action positioning perfect and make sure it's solid before I worry about that stuff though.

Edit:I forgot to thank you for the complement... Definitely, thanks man. When you spend lots of time on something it's nice to get some recognition!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

nice i want to see paint now plz


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

That Wraithlord is *Incredible!*
....Go Argitist!!!


----------



## Argitist (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks, it's Getting closer! 

I'll probably be tweaking it for a bit, my magnet friend isn't getting a shipment for a week or 2. So, you'll have to wait on the paint.


----------



## Nizuzen (May 18, 2008)

The pose on the Wraithlord is stunning. You've given it a great sense of movement. Bravo!


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

i love a wraithlord done right.


----------



## Rindaris (Mar 17, 2008)

The only good wraithlord is one crumbled on the ground. Smoke billowing from its form after being riddled with holy fire commanded by the Imperium's finest. Its very soul sundered from that which carries it, never knowing true rest only the damnation that all foul xenos deserve.

That said.... very cool Wraithlord


----------



## Argitist (Apr 29, 2008)

Whew, been a while.

Anywho, I've started painting the Waithlord, but I'm a little bored of him at the moment and I have other stuff I've been working on.

I've gotten some Storm Guardians, finally! So I'll be painting those soon. And then, I got an Avatar at the last local tourney I played, Door Prize, so I'm painting him. I like how he looks, but I still have to do a bunch if detail (Stones, Sword, etc.). Theres something wrong about him at the moment. I think it has to do with the light silver and white on the head not contrasting enough, I'll figure it out. 

Sooo, Pics!!!










If you can tell, the side head podium things, blade on the shoulder, and loincloth-ish drape are purple.


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

why does no one put the little head thingy on?


----------



## Argitist (Apr 29, 2008)

Oh, it's on the ground in front of him, I'm gonna magnetize it because it would make packing him a pain.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Some nice progress here, love the pose on the Wraithlord as it looks very... samurai to me.


----------



## Argitist (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks, the top isn't attached to the legs yet, just sticky tack so it moves around a little and it's hard to find the sweet spot were it looks best. I'm to nervous to place the magnets cause I want it to be positioned just right. haha

Ok!!! So I did a little painting and took some better picks, enjoy.

I still haven't gotten to painting the storm guardians though, ugh large squads... lol


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

> The only good wraithlord is one crumbled on the ground


Not quite sure how to take that..... :wink:


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

wow.... thats hilarious.


----------

